# Adding A way to add more then one stream key from different platforms



## AngelicDivien (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello My name is kenny and i was wishing to ask if there can be a way to add more then one box to add more then one platform stream key like lets say i stream on YouTube Twitch.tv Mixer ect.... but i wish to still keep them all in without having to re-add them each time and i know what your thinking and i could use restream but as i found out it is against twitch.tv terms of service to use Restream and i wish this was not like that but as well i can understand that they have this in place because they are competing with other platforms but if this could be added it would help to lets say if i wish to stream on twitch one day then i uncheck the other platforms that i stream on (( which don't quote me on this but I'm not sure if this is how it works )) like a check box or something like that and stream to the platform and then the next time just do the same with the other you know i hope this makes sens sorry if this is too long and alot of spelling and grammer errors thanks so much for making OBS i love it :D


----------



## H4ndy (Aug 13, 2017)

There is already a feature for that, it's called Profiles.
They save all settings, including the streaming service and its key, so you can switch easily as needed.

Just click the "Profile" menu in the main window.


----------



## AngelicDivien (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh i did not know that did that thanks so much @H4ndy i hope this was not a wast of a post lol thanks so much for the help


----------

